# New York Sheep and Wool Fair



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am going on Saturday. I would love to meet up with other KPers. Maybe we can name a time and place.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Where is it being held? Do you have a link?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Is this the one in October at the Rhinbeck Fair Grounds. If it is the a group of us are planning on being there I think we said Sat and will meet up near the first aid station area. 
I think we should all wear a scrap yarn pin. Nothing fancy, just a bunch of odds and ends tied to a safety pin that we wear on our left shoulder area. What do you think. That way if we are out walking about we will still know a KP friend when we see one.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be at Rhinebeck both Saturday and Sunday! Can't wait.
4 weeks to go!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking I would like to go this year. Always had to go by my self so this year I'm going any way.

Here is the site;
http://www.sheepandwool.com/

Rhinebeck is a wonderful town up state. You can get there from the Toconic state parkway the NY State thruway and route 209 to 199. I love the county fair there we go every year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Deb, I think we have not figured out a time for meeting at the Fair in Rhinebeck. Let me suggest 12 noon. Then we can decide about hanging out a bit together, or organizing a dinner gathering.

Best to get there by 9 am when the gates open. The traffic can be horrific once the day gets going.

For those who would like the web site: 
http://www.sheepandwool.com/

You can also buy your ticket online at discount.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for the link! Gonna try to go this year!


tamarque said:


> Deb, I think we have not figured out a time for meeting at the Fair in Rhinebeck. Let me suggest 12 noon. Then we can decide about hanging out a bit together, or organizing a dinner gathering.
> 
> Best to get there by 9 am when the gates open. The traffic can be horrific once the day gets going.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Laura3720--you will love it. It is huuuuuge and can be overwhelming. So wear good walking shoes and bring market bags to carry your treasures. Carry your money in your pockets so your hands are free to touch everything.

If you don't like typical fair food (too much grease, too much salt, too many preservatives and lots of GMOs), bring some easy to carry food of your own. That is what I do.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the idea of the pin. I will be wearing one.Meeting at noon by the first aid center sounds good So looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It all sounds good to me. I'll be looking for everyone!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Deb, I think we have not figured out a time for meeting at the Fair in Rhinebeck. Let me suggest 12 noon. Then we can decide about hanging out a bit together, or organizing a dinner gathering.
> 
> Best to get there by 9 am when the gates open. The traffic can be horrific once the day gets going.
> 
> ...


Think this could be a great time. I will check with the others and find out what time they want to get going.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

maryellen 60 said:


> I like the idea of the pin. I will be wearing one.Meeting at noon by the first aid center sounds good So looking forward to meeting everyone.


Very cool.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Deb--since noon has been mentioned here, ask if the group would like to firm up 12 N for meeting at the fair.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Deb--since noon has been mentioned here, ask if the group would like to firm up 12 N for meeting at the fair.


Just sent out a group mailing. Looking forward to getting together.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Is this the one in October at the Rhinbeck Fair Grounds. If it is the a group of us are planning on being there I think we said Sat and will meet up near the first aid station area.
> I think we should all wear a scrap yarn pin. Nothing fancy, just a bunch of odds and ends tied to a safety pin that we wear on our left shoulder area. What do you think. That way if we are out walking about we will still know a KP friend when we see one.


Let me suggest that since that area is usually the Ravelry meet-up area that it might be less confusing if we were to meet up at the sheep barns in the back, near where the farm life exhibits are, that way we are somewhat out of the way of the Ravelry folks and out of the way of the food booths....


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Laura3720--you will love it. It is huuuuuge and can be overwhelming. So wear good walking shoes and bring market bags to carry your treasures. Carry your money in your pockets so your hands are free to touch everything.
> 
> If you don't like typical fair food (too much grease, too much salt, too many preservatives and lots of GMOs), bring some easy to carry food of your own. That is what I do.


Market bags, nuthin', I'm bringing my shopping cart <G>.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the one in October at the Rhinbeck Fair Grounds. If it is the a group of us are planning on being there I think we said Sat and will meet up near the first aid station area.
> ...


Thank You for the input. I will have to find out what others want to do. I have never been to this event and am not sure of the whole layout of the land. Time to look again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the one in October at the Rhinbeck Fair Grounds. If it is the a group of us are planning on being there I think we said Sat and will meet up near the first aid station area.
> ...


I think we should stay in an area central to the big yarn buildings. The animal barns are too way out of the way.
As I recall the Ravelry people wore their Ravelry buttons and seemed to be in other places. We could meet at the window where you can leave packages which is in the same building line as the first aid station.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

tamarque said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Deb-Babbles said:
> ...


You would know much better than I. I have been looking at the web site for about an hour. Not at all sure what is where. Only thing I noticed so far is if you purchase the tickets on line you save a bit of money and you do not have to wait in line as long. Sounds like a plan to me. I will be following what others suggest from out group.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you ever been to the Fair grounds? That is where the Dutchess Cty Fair is held as well as other big fairs.

When you go in to the grounds.there is a bit of a walk, uphill, to the buildings. The first set of buildings are the major yarn and gizmo vendors. Across the walkway from these 3 buildings are another set of buildings where the first aid is located and some other things. 

Much further up the hill are the animals and other buildings and outdoor vendors. The walk is steep for those who have ambulatory problems. That is why I suggested staying in the area of the first 3 buildings.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have you ever been to the Fair grounds? That is where the Dutchess Cty Fair is held as well as other big fairs.
> 
> When you go in to the grounds.there is a bit of a walk, uphill, to the buildings. The first set of buildings are the major yarn and gizmo vendors. Across the walkway from these 3 buildings are another set of buildings where the first aid is located and some other things.
> 
> Much further up the hill are the animals and other buildings and outdoor vendors. The walk is steep for those who have ambulatory problems. That is why I suggested staying in the area of the first 3 buildings.


I have been to the fair about 10 years ago. I once went every year, then life got in the way. I know where all these buildings are. Looking forward to going too. Yet a bit worried as I do not know what to expect. Ahh, a new learning. Love it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's coming. Just over 3 weeks!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I am planning to join you at the fair!! So excited, this is my first time. I'll keep following the forum for any updates on the meeting location!! Looks like I'll be going alone since hubby has to dogsit!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just called and confirmed my reservations at the Super 8 in Kingston. All set! I can not wait!!!!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure of my travel plans....if I can swing by I'll look for everyone. It'll be fun to meet some of you in person.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

2 weeks to go!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the one in October at the Rhinbeck Fair Grounds. If it is the a group of us are planning on being there I think we said Sat and will meet up near the first aid station area.
> ...


Is this still on? Are people from KP still planning to meet this year? I will be there on Sunday with DH. Driving up from the Bronx so won't be able to make it before noon. Is there a special tag we will be wearing or a place to meet?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going! I purchased my tickets online yesterday. I'll be there for both Saturday and Sunday. 

I will have a KP tag on. If you see me, give a shout!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Will do! Does it just say KP? Any particular color?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine just says KP. I used it last year too. A friend made it for me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

One week from today I will be heading out to Rhinebeck!! Can't wait. See you there!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> One week from today I will be heading out to Rhinebeck!! Can't wait. See you there!


We changed our plans from Saturday to Sunday. I'll wear a pin and be looking for others; can't wait!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be there both days, with a KP tag on!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

We had a great time. Ran into one KP friend from Ohio. Wow, I have never seen so much beautiful yarn. I just could not make choice to purchase anything. 
Looking forward to next year already. This time I will plan ahead what I want to make and look for the yarn there. Just like my friend Kathy S.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a blast and got more than my share of goodies!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Had a great time! It was such a beautiful day out in the country! Didn't buy but learned a lot and got some great ideas.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodies!


----------

